# My first zipper project!



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

I am very new to sewing; got my first sewing machine for Christmas. Zippers scare me so after making a couple of throw pillows I decide to take on the zippers! I have a toddler at home and she loves her little matchbox cars.... all over the floor. So, I made her a little zipper pouch to store them in  I also made a smaller one that can hold five or six cars that I can throw in my purse when we go out. I am so proud of myself I just had to share it!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That's cute, You did a really good job with the zipper too!
It looks like something that would be good enough to be sold in stores.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Good job, especially for a new sewer. Many people find zippers a challenge.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You did that really well. No one would know you're not experienced.

The idea of the little box for the car is really a good one. Those little cars can keep one happy lots of different places.

I like you choice of fabric, too.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Great work. I've been sewing for 50+ years and still hate putting in zippers. You did a great job.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks great! 

I've been sewing most all of my life and I still hate putting in zippers (mostly the invisible kind).


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Good job! I sew for a living and you did as well as I could have on that zipper! :goodjob:


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Conquering the zipper is enpowering, isn't it? Great job!


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you all for the wonderful compliments! 
You are so right, Bee! It was definitely an empowering moment. My next sewing fear is button holes so we will have to see what I can come up with to get over that too.


----------

